# Ausrichtungsproblem des textes



## blubbandi (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problem dass sich wohl aber schnell lösen dürfte.
Es geht nur um diesen Teil.

*Code:*


> <td valign="top">
> <table width="653" height="500" border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" align="center" bgcolor="000000" >
> <tr bgcolor="FFFFFF">
> <td>
> ...



Mein Problem ist das der Text in diesem Falle blubb senkrecht gesehen genau in der Mitte erscheint. Ich möchte aber dass er ganz links oben anfängt und nicht senkrecht zentriert wird. 
Zur bildlichen Darstellung noch einmal hier: http://www.my-andi.de/testwegenmain.html
Ich zähl auf euch!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Oktober 2003)

..."valign="top" an falscher Stelle!

Korrektur:


```
<td>
<table width="653" height="500" border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" align="center" bgcolor="000000" >
<tr bgcolor="FFFFFF"> 
<td valign="top">
blubb
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
```


----------



## blubbandi (7. Oktober 2003)

So nun habe ich aber ein weiteres Problem.
Auf dieser Seite: http://www.my-andi.de/andi/about_me.php

gefällt es mir nun garnicht das der Text und das eine Bild so nah am äusseren Rand stehen. Also ich möchte einen Mindestabstand von 5 Pixeln zwischen Rahmen und Text haben. Der Abtand soll aber in weiss bleiben bzw sich dem Hintergurnd anpassen!
Wie mache ich das?


----------



## Fey (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

versuch mal mit cellpadding oder cellspacing den Abstand zu erweitern. Ich kann mir nie merken, welches von beiden für den Abstand des Tabellenrandes zum Inhalt ist.

Im übrigen ist mir aufgefallen, dass du da was vergessen hast:


```
<td>
<table width="653" height="500" border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" align="center" bgcolor="000000" >
<tr bgcolor="FFFFFF"> 
<td valign="top">
blubb
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
```

zu:


```
<td>
<table width="653" height="500" border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" align="center" bgcolor="000000" >
<tr bgcolor="FFFFFF"> 
<td valign="top">
blubb
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
```

Grüße,
Fey


----------



## blubbandi (7. Oktober 2003)

Hmm... leider passt dann der Rest aber nicht mehr so richtig zusammen!
Die schwarze umrandung brauche ich ja aber ich willd as der Abstand weiss wird!
Aber trotzdem danke! Muss wohl ne andere Lösung finden!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Oktober 2003)

Pack in die Zelle eine weitere Tabelle mit einer Zelle und dort cellpadding="1" (oder Zahl nach Wunsch!


----------



## Tim C. (8. Oktober 2003)

Und nochmal zur Erklärung, weils ja noch nicht alle kennen  

cellpadding = Abstand von der Zellkante bis zum Inhalt (innerer Abstand)
cellspacing = Abstand zwischen benachbarten Zellkanten (äusserer Abstand)


----------



## Lord-Lance (8. Oktober 2003)

die ander, etwas weniger umständliche Möglichkeit wäre meiner Meinung nach mit CSS zu machen.

Im head
<style type="text/css">
<!--
TD.abstandlinks {
           padding-left : 5px;
           }
-->
</style>

Dann nur noch 

```
<td>
<table width="653" height="500" border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" align="center" bgcolor="000000" >
<tr bgcolor="FFFFFF"> 
<td valign="top" class="abstand">
blubb
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
```


----------



## blubbandi (8. Oktober 2003)

Danke für die vielen Hilfen erstmal!
Zu deinem Vorschlag Lord-Dance:
Kann man den Abstand dann auch für die rechte Seite definieren?
Ich hab das gleiche auch so versucht nur anstand links rechts und padding-left pading right eingesetzt aber irgendwie hat es nicht geklappt. Geht das überhaupt?
Wo pack ich dann den class="abstand" hin?

*EDIT:* _Ich habe schon eine andere Lösung gefunden! Danke!_


----------

